# NEW (FIX) Samsung 960 EVO Firmware 3B7QCXE7, Downloads Limited.



## jsfitz54 (Jan 23, 2018)

*http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/*

*Guinea pigs needed!*

*https://us.community.samsung.com/t5...r-the-new-firmware-update-Version/td-p/221328*


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just able to download now.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2018)

Links point to 960 Pro?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

btarunr said:


> Links point to 960 Pro?



First link points to web page where the new 960EVO firmware is.
They have not posted the 960PRO yet.

The second link was posted to draw attention to the overall issue.  I can remove it if you think it is more appropriate.(reply needed)
Samsung has also not posted the newer 850EVO firmware, only version 2 ((EMT02B6Q)) even though newer production drives come with version 3 ((EMT03B6Q)).


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't get the point of this Thread, any logical explanation?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't get the point of this Thread, any logical explanation?



Release of new firmware.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Release of new firmware.



It cant be possible i have that Firmware for almost two weeks.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> It cant be possible i have that Firmware for almost two weeks.



EVO or PRO?  EVO was just put up.  If you are talking about the botched PRO version that was recalled, you are not current on the issue.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> EVO or PRO?  EVO was just put up.



EVO

After i installed Samsung Magician 5.2 ( almost two weeks ago ) it updated to the new Firmware


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> *http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/*
> 
> *http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/notice.html*
> 
> Also, looks like no Firmware update yet on the 960 fiasco.





xkm1948 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/239265/...update-causes-application-freezes-instability
> 
> Yep as of today no sign of Samsung trying to fix this at all. Maybe Samsung is trying to sweep this under the rug.
> 
> @Raevenlord Any chance of you getting a news update for us affected 960 Pro owners on the negligence Samsung is showing in resolving the issue?





R-T-B said:


> Sounds like when I bought a 950 Pro way back when and couldn't use it at one workplace because they never delivered the encrypted drive support they promised was "coming soon after launch."



But we’re never getting a fix it’s a scandal!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> EVO
> 
> After i installed Samsung Magician 5.2 ( almost two weeks ago ) it updated to the new Firmware



All new version 3 firmware for 960's, PRO and EVO Firmware that was posted on the Samsung website was taken down after complaints (first post, second link).  *The 960EVO was just re-released on the website. * If you received your update by using Samsung Magician 5.2 check the version numbers.

Testing may be completed on the EVO, I assume so.
I am not in charge of Samsung's website and have no control over your Magician software.
Either, you are looking for an argument or you are not reading carefully.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 24, 2018)

This download limiting by Samsung is the most amateur thing I've seen in decades. You can't be worlds largest SSD maker and then offer what, 50GB of transfers a day (which goes by in seconds I reckon) for a software to support sold devices?

If you're so god damn cheap, use Bittorrent or something...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> This download limiting by Samsung is the most amateur thing I've seen in decades. You can't be worlds largest SSD maker and then offer what, 50GB of transfers a day (which goes by in seconds I reckon) for a software to support sold devices?
> 
> If you're so god damn cheap, use Bittorrent or something...



That's why I said "guinea pigs needed".  Maybe they want to test on the masses.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> All new version 3 firmware for 960's, PRO and EVO Firmware that was posted on the Samsung website was taken down after complaints (first post, second link).  *The 960EVO was just re-released on the website. * If you received your update by using Samsung Magician 5.2 check the version numbers.
> 
> Testing may be completed on the EVO, I assume so.
> I am not in charge of Samsung's website and have no control over your Magician software.
> Either, you are looking for an argument or you are not reading carefully.



Teasing my dude calm down. Do you know if it is pushed via 5.2 though? Serious question I was under the impression firmware fixes were bundled?

EDIT:: I was on mobile you didnt even quote me my bad.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> check the version numbers.



Version number of what and where?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Teasing my dude calm down. Do you know if it is pushed via 5.2 though? Serious question I was under the impression firmware fixes were bundled?



They do inform you that an update is available,  they don't apply it automatically, you get a prompt.



Knoxx29 said:


> Version number of what and where?



Read post title, the re-released firmware version number is listed there. Compare that with the version your using by opening Magician or using CrystalDiskInfo:  https://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> They do inform you that an update is available,  they don't apply it automatically, you get a prompt.
> 
> 
> 
> Read post title, the re-released firmware version number is listed there. Compare that with the version your using by opening Magician or using CrystalDiskInfo:  https://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html



I thought you were quoting me, on my phone it looked like you double posted thats my bad. I wouldnt have said anything if I had seen the quote because im sure you know I was just fucking with you.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Read post title, the re-released firmware version number is listed there. Compare that with the version your using by opening Magician or using CrystalDiskInfo: https://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html



That means that the 3B7QCXE7 Firmware i got isn't valid?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> I thought you were quoting me, on my phone it looked like you double posted thats my bad. I wouldnt have said anything if I had seen the quote because im sure you know I was just fucking with you.



It's all good, I have thick skin.



Knoxx29 said:


> That means that the 3B7QCXE7 Firmware i got isn't valid?



It may be valid.  They pulled the *original* release when the complaints started.  If they re-released with the same firmware number that indicates to me that they have vetted that firmware for prime time.  ( I say "may be",  because they have made mistakes in the past... 840EVO anyone.)


----------



## FireFox (Jan 24, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> It may be valid. They pulled the *original* release when the complaints started. If they re-released with the same firmware number that indicates to me that they have vetted that firmware for prime time. ( I say "may be", because they have made mistakes in the past... 840EVO anyone.)



I don't really feel comfortable making too many question because it makes feel like i am a Troller, however i have a one more question, should i keep the 3B7QCXE7 i have or should i download it once again?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't really feel comfortable making too many question because it makes feel like i am a Troller, however i have a one more question, should i keep the 3B7QCXE7 i have or should i download it once again?



The Magician updater *compares version numbers*, being the same it will not update.  If you use the USB flash method the result will be the same as that too compares version numbers.

I would say there is no need to worry at this point concerning 2 week old version... Unless you have experienced the same slow downs as posted concerning the PRO version.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Jan 24, 2018)

I also have 2 960 EVO, they have the latest firmware 3B7QCXE7. On the Samsung fourm they say:

***01/19/2018***
It is our top priority to finalize the firmware fix and expect to release the update during the week of January 29th

It's about the slowdowns with the 960 PRO but perhaps the EVO might also get a new firmware next week. (don't know if it is also affected by the slowdowns)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 26, 2018)

@Knoxx29
I look at the Samsung mini website 2 times a day since the 960Pro issue first surfaced.

I am also looking for the 850EVO update mentioned above.
"Samsung has also not posted the newer 850EVO firmware, only version 2 ((EMT02B6Q)) even though newer production drives come with version 3 ((EMT03B6Q))."

After looking this morning at the Samsung Forum site regarding the 960EVO, apparently some have experienced problems and *the recommended fix is to do a secure wipe and full reinstall of OS. *
https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/New-960-EVO-FW-3B7QCXE7-Available/td-p/213624

*I'm guessing but... it could be that a new firmware may be released for the EVO when the PRO comes out.*
The mini web site page is apparently not in tune with Magician, in terms of availability and roll-out, which leads to added frustration for all.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 26, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> But we’re never getting a fix it’s a scandal!



Hey, I was talking 950 pro edrive support, and there still isn't any. 

And the timeframe people were stuck on bad firmware was still newsworthy.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks like im not updating for a while.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> apparently some have experienced problems and *the recommended fix is to do a secure wipe and full reinstall of OS. *



At least i haven't experienced any kind of problems.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2018)

What is the issue and does it affect the 961 series of drives as well?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 26, 2018)

cdawall said:


> What is the issue and does it affect the 961 series of drives as well?



The issue is severe slowdown.
I only know what is public info from Forums or Web.
Is the 961 affected???
Your PM961 is "OEM" as you know.  You have to hunt on your own for your model and which OEM offers the update.
Referenced: PM961...CYC7301Q
So it looks like at least 3 Firmware revisions.

I found 3 Firmware versions for SM961:
CXA7100Q
CXA7200Q
CXZ7300Q

*http://www.overclock.net/forum/gtsearch.php?q=961 firmware*


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2018)

I've had this firmware already. Seems fine. Doesn't seem to be much of an issue with anything. Looks like the fix came out over a week ago. Never a notice or alert from Samsung on it.


----------



## Sergi (Jan 27, 2018)

I installed it with samsung magician on my 960 EVO about first week of january, gave me some freezing problems that had me trying drivers changing settings here and there, looking around in lots of forums with people having similar problems with EVO and PRO... finally, used Samsung Magician to prepare an USB to do Secure Erase, and executed it... after that, all seemed ok again.

If you want my advice, If you are not willing to secure erase the drive you are upgrading firmware, you're ok with the old firmware... anyway, do you really need the new firmware??? If it ain't broke, don't fix it...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 31, 2018)

****01/29/2018***
Samsung has released a new FW update for the 960 Pro. The new version is 4B6QCXP7.
The update is rolling out in waves and you can update it through Magician (v5.2 only) when it prompts you.
Let us know if you have any questions or need assistance updating the FW!*


----------

